# Ph Testing meter Prices(advice?)



## corinth (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to buy a Ph tester for wine making( I am a newbie) as I feel I am ready for the next step but do not know which one to buy. I have looked at several forums and have come up with the following types and prices. I know nothing about these models other than what is stated in forums and Amazon where people rate them.

Omega PHH-5021 : Omega labs $50.00
Oakton Ph tester 20 double function $94.00
Oakton Ph tester 30: $146
Oakton Ph11 $325.00
Precision Ph-013 from Valley Vintner $89.00
Hanna Instruments H198127 $98.00
Hanna Instruments HI98127 $100.00
Milwaukee Ph 56 $64.00
Milwaukee MW102 $145.00
Milwaukee MW 101 $100.00
Extech Ph 110 $91.00
Vinmetrica 100 $245.00
Vinmetrica SC300 $353.00
E-35-300-1(TE-35-421) from Valley Vintner $145.00
Hach H series H 138 minilab $250.00

First, I hope I put this in the right place--I did my best.

Second, If I got the letters or numbers wrong, I apologize.
Third, Prices did vary according to website.
Fourth, I did leave out most models over $300.00 since I am a beginner,$300.00 is a bit high.


Any suggestions for this beginner?


----------



## GEM (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can spring for it, the Vinmetrica 300 is awesome. It tests for pH, SO2, and TA. These three are about all you need for grape wine making. I also have $40-$50 Hanna pH meter that works fine too. Good luck.

Gary


----------



## salcoco (Oct 2, 2013)

the Valley Vintner PH-013 is a good buy. you can do Ph and acid testing with it. I also have bought the Vinemetrica SC300 with good luck.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

I would go with the vinmetrica first. Ph meter only, I prefer Milwaukee 102.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a Milwaukee 102 and it has worked great. I don't have experience with the others.


----------



## corinth (Oct 3, 2013)

I am in no position to make any evaluations or educated opinions on the above but I want to share with everyone that 
1. I truly appreciate your educated and/or professional recommendations
2. So far, your recommendations correlate highly with those recommendations found on this website and others.


Thank You!


----------



## GeoS (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the Hanna pH meter. It was $40. Works fine but you need to check the calibration frequently. For SO2 and TA I use the pH meter and count the number of cc I add to get the samply to a pH of 8.2. There are some good write ups out there on how to do this.


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with Runningwolf and GreginND on the Milwaukee MW102. I had a hanna and it was ok but nothing compared to the Milwaukee and I found a place that was selling it for $89.99 plus free shipping where all other places was selling if for $135 to $145. Here is the link:

http://www.water-testers.com/contents/en-us/p4325_milwaukee_mw102.html


----------



## cool77 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'm going to try this one http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200941853281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 8.50USD

And bought these solution buffers : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190887086693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have an old hanna but electrode would need to be replaced...

Let you know how it goes.

Cheers,

Yves


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Let us knw how that aquarium meter works out for you.


----------



## corinth (Nov 6, 2013)

T think I have made up my mind> Now I just have to wait for my retirement check to come in.

Thank you all for your support!~


----------



## GeoS (Nov 7, 2013)

The pH 009 aquarium meter is not very accurate. I checked the info on it and it is only accurate to +\- 0.1 pH. I measure pH to at least three significant digits, or two decimal points. 

Remember pH is a logarithmic scale so a difference of 0.1 could be two times more acidic.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 7, 2013)

cool77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to try this one http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200941853281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 8.50USD
> 
> ...



I have this meter and think it is a good meter to start out with and defiantly better than no meter at all!

The downside is that you must re-calibrate before each use and as 'GoeS ' stated it isn't super accurate.

Personally I think I'm going to replace mine next year with one that goes to 2 decimal places.


----------



## cool77 (Nov 8, 2013)

A cheap Hanna meter, i.e. 40$-80$, is as accurate as the 8.50$ eBay meter. You just don't have the brand stamp on it. 

Accurancy is more important than having 3 digits display.

Of course it would be better having a +/-0.01 resolution and accurancy +/-0.01.

I'm not still convinced I need that kind of precision for taking ph for the SO2 level. It does change a bit but not that much.

My 2 cents!

Cheers

Yves


----------



## GeoS (Nov 9, 2013)

Also note that they state the accuracy in pH and not percent because the accuracy is nonlinear. This is normal and due to the properties of the electrodes. An accuracy of 0.2 pH would indicate the worst case accuracy and I would expect this to be at the high end of the range. However, this assumption may be wrong because they ask you to calibrate at 4 and 7 pH. This is the bottom half of the scale. I'll have to see what I can find out.


----------



## applelover12 (Oct 21, 2016)

GeoS said:


> I have the Hanna pH meter. It was $40. Works fine but you need to check the calibration frequently. For SO2 and TA I use the pH meter and count the number of cc I add to get the samply to a pH of 8.2. There are some good write ups out there on how to do this.



What ? How do you measure TA with PH meter ?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 21, 2016)

applelover12 said:


> What ? How do you measure TA with PH meter ?



The pH meter is used to determine the end of the titration, which is complete at pH 8.2. The end is also indicated by a color change, but most believe the pH to be a much more accurate determination of the end.


----------

